# Me262 A-2a



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Me262 A-2a


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for your evaluation!


----------



## Doughboy (May 5, 2009)

Very good.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Top notch!


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Very well done, and good photography.


----------



## muller (May 5, 2009)

GREAT build!  

(I hope the thumbs up means the same thing in China as it does here! )


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2009)

Good point Muller. You may have just insulted Foxriver! ha ha ha.

Very nice model.


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2009)

With all here.


----------

